# Cold weather Mountain Biking gear?



## Johnboat75 (Aug 16, 2015)

What do you guys and gals typically wear in cold weather mountain biking?

Do you still wear shorts, or do you wear paints?

Upper body gear is easier to figure out. I never see anyone wearing jeans mountain biking, only shorts and tights.

Please tell me there is an alternative to tights?

Thanks!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Tights with shorts overtop or underneath honestly work the best. I know some people who do ride in jeans in winter I couldn't do that fit would bother me too much.

If you don't want to go that route than look for a pair of windblocking softshell pants or a hardshell pant. Check out Gore Bike wear lineup lots of options.

I have wanted to try these just cant justify the cost when I know the existing tights I have do a great job.

http://www.amazon.com/Gore-Bike-Wear-Fusion-Windstopper/dp/B00B35PCCM


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

Wool socks, knee warmers and shorts. I can't feel the effect of cold weather on bare shins, but I do only live in TN, so it doesn't get that cold here.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Please define what you mean by cold weather.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Louis Garneau cycling winter insulated pants at Cleves for $50.


----------



## Johnboat75 (Aug 16, 2015)

Mentor said:


> Please define what you mean by cold weather.


30 - 50 degrees.


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

For those temps, on the "feel the cold side," but do-able and cheap... I use bike shorts, upper calf level wool socks and inexpensive sweat pants. They are cheap, loose, and stretchy. Put an elastic band on chainring side ankle.

Unless you are worried about appearances...

I use normal winter upper body gear...

Rmpl


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

A biking tight underneath my usual shorts. A thin, long sleeved top. For temps closer to freezing I would move to a slightly thicker fleece or merino wool top or add a fleece vest over a thinner top, depending on what was clean at the time.


----------



## Johnboat75 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I wear Endura 3/4 pants at those temps, knee pads help keep the knees comfy. Light base layer top with a merino full zip mid layer. Might throw on a light beanie, but I am bald, so. Light layers that can be stashed in a pack are best, the body does a good job of generating heat.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Johnboat75 said:


> 30 - 50 degrees.


At the high end of your range, running "pants". They are not skin tight but slim enough to not get caught in the chain or on the seat. I add a wicking or merino wool base layer at the low end of the range.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

wool socks, knee warmers and regular bike shorts with arm warmers and a jersey, or a long sleeve and add vest/beanie/jacket to flavor, sometimes baggies on over bike shorts. 

I have some fleece lined tights and stuff, but those are only for road days when its under 30f.

A thin windbreaker/windshirt type garment is amazing in those conditions.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

HEMIjer said:


> Tights with shorts overtop or underneath honestly work the best. I know some people who do ride in jeans in winter I couldn't do that fit would bother me too much.
> 
> If you don't want to go that route than look for a pair of windblocking softshell pants or a hardshell pant. Check out Gore Bike wear lineup lots of options.
> 
> ...


This or something like this is on my list to buy soon. I'll ride down into the teens if the snow holds off here in SE Michigan.


----------



## vwmopar (Oct 5, 2015)

sleepyguy1001 said:


> This or something like this is on my list to buy soon. I'll ride down into the teens if the snow holds off here in SE Michigan.


I too reside in lower SE Michigan. What sort of gear do you wear?


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Johnboat75 said:


> 30 - 50 degrees.


Heck, I'm still bare legs in 40-50 degree weather! That's a balmy winter day here in Wyoming 

I have a few different things I wear, depending on temperatures. I have some thermal windproof and water resistant fleece lined tights from Specialized that are a go to for most of winter. They're roomy enough I can throw some lightweight long johns underneath for extra warmth. On the "warmer" end of the spectrum I have some longer Endura 3/4 baggies that I wear with knee warmers underneath.

I think for the times I've ridden in 10 degree weather I've done my long johns with Specialized tights over bib shorts and have been fine. But it comes down to everyone's personal preferences and what they consider cold.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

We all have different bodies, different comfort levels, so what works for one, won't necessarily work for all.

I went riding yesterday, very wet and about 45 degrees. I wore the same thing I wore all summer below the waist, padded bike shorts, baggies over those, short wool socks, typical Mtn bike shoes (Giro Privateer), above the waist I had on a long sleeve zip neck with a wind breaker (very light weight soft shell).
I have about a 1 mile pavement ride to get to the trails. On this section I going faster, more wind chill, have not built up any body heat yet. Many times I will end up taking off the wind breaker a mile or two into the trails after I have heated up. I left it on the whole time yesterday. I got pretty wet and muddy, and ended up using the hose on my feet and legs after rinsing the bike off. I was happy to take a nice hot shower after the ride, but perfectly comfortable during the ride.
Last winter riding around 30-40 degrees (the trails are a blast when the mud has frozen solid), I wore thick long john's/Tights under my baggies, and a thin beanie under my helmet. My head would freeze on the faster paved section without the beanie. After being on the trail a bit, I'd take that off. 
For me, I create enough heat riding that I don't need to dress that warmly. I am working pretty hard on fairly technical single track, and not going that fast, average 7-8mph. 
If I was riding more on pavement, riding faster with more wind chill, I would likely need a different solution.
Just walking around town, not doing anything, at 40 degrees, I need to bundle up.

This is the photo my wife took when I got home from my ride yesterday


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

If you have a Marshalls nearby give them a look. The one near me usually has a really good and highly discounted athletic section. Most of my winter gear came from there. It is mostly running cloths but they work fine for mtn biking too and they do occasionally have some bike specific stuff.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Shorts over tights on my legs and lots of layers up top. Usually 3 wicking shirts and a light jacket or fleece.

One thin pair of socks under a thick wool pair. When it gets down in the teens I'll put Hot Hands toe warmers in my shoes and hand warmers in my gloves. I usually buy a bunch of these at the start of the winter riding season. You can get them really cheap at Big Lots type stores. When it's this cold I wear a Nike head/face mask under my helmet that covers everything but my eyes and nose.


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

I bike down to -40F/C (same number in both units, haha) and down to -20C commuting on the ebike at 50kph averages (cold....) and usually only need 3 good layers. A good form fitting base layer made out of a high quality material like merino wool, or synthetic. Merino is great because it is naturally odour reducing. Pure synthetics can get smelly. For a mid layer some thick cotton or anything will work well. Never use cotton for a base or outer layer. Then all you need is a good wind/water barrier outer layer. Some thick thermal socks and if so inclined a set of 'overshoes' are great to prevent water and wind penetration to the feet. For hands, a set of 'lobster' gloves are great, or for technical riding, you can get lobster type gloves where it groups your 3 outer fingers and keeps the index finger free for 1 finger braking. If don't need/want 1 finger breaking, the standard 2 and 2 lobster gloves are warmer.

Neck and head warmers are essential. The neck warmer does just a lot to keep your face warm, and prevents all your upper body heat from escaping out.

When it's really cold, 2 neck warmers, and 2 head warmer layers are excellent. Goggles too if it's windy or precipitating. Always some sort of eye protection is needed for the cool wind.

Anything down to -15 to -20C I usually only need a base layer + outer and skip the mid as a lot of heat is generated while riding.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

https://www.montane.co.uk/en/men/clothing/legwear/terra-pants

These are cut high enough for cycling and are nice and stretchy without being tights. They're also extremely durable and have zipper vents. Personally, I think a pair of Castelli, fleece-lined bib tights can't be topped for comfort, if not appearance. But, if you can't deal with tights, the Terra pants are about as good as it gets.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I am also that guy riding shorts into the 40's although last year I started using knee warmers and have to say I am really liking them. There is lots of great info in here, the only thing I could add is when I am grabbing gear for colder temps I make sure I am starting off just slightly chilly (packing accordingly) , otherwise I am shedding layers in no time.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Ditto the pads concept. Warmth and protection.


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

JohnnyVV said:


> https://www.montane.co.uk/en/men/clothing/legwear/terra-pants
> 
> These are cut high enough for cycling and are nice and stretchy without being tights. They're also extremely durable and have zipper vents. Personally, I think a pair of Castelli, fleece-lined bib tights can't be topped for comfort, if not appearance. But, if you can't deal with tights, the Terra pants are about as good as it gets.


Seriously considering a pair of these. Any ideas on sizing. I wear a 32 inch waist 34 leg in regular pants


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

JohnnyVV said:


> https://www.montane.co.uk/en/men/clothing/legwear/terra-pants
> 
> These are cut high enough for cycling and are nice and stretchy without being tights. They're also extremely durable and have zipper vents. Personally, I think a pair of Castelli, fleece-lined bib tights can't be topped for comfort, if not appearance. But, if you can't deal with tights, the Terra pants are about as good as it gets.


Ordered a pair of 32 longs. I will use them for biking, hiking 14ers, and a yearly backcountry hut trip. I appreciate you putting them out there I had never seen them before.


----------

